# watched holmes inspections...Joke!



## jarvis design

Turned on "holmes inspections" and watched some "pro" install an exhaust fan...all wrong!! Used insulated corrugated hose which reduces the fans performance by at least 25%, then has a 90 degree bend, right off the fan, further reducing the performance by another 25-50%.

If that wasn't bad enough, they used the same corrugated hose to exhasut the kitchen range hood.

And this my friends, is how mike holmes "makes it right"!!


----------



## rjconstructs

It's all about the hype. I have a customer that thinks he hung the moon. They don"t have the perspective that we do


----------



## srwcontracting

Really 25% for corrugated pipe? Never really thought about it, but guess it makes sense!


----------



## srwcontracting

So this is wrong?or reduces flow?


----------



## Leo G

I thought the air flowed differently up in Canada :w00t:


----------



## Tinstaafl

srwcontracting said:


> So this is wrong?or reduces flow?


It's not "wrong" per se, but yes, there will be less air flow than with a perfectly straight run of smooth hard pipe. The loss generally only becomes meaningful when you have a long run and/or a bunch of bends.


----------



## Remodelor

While I agree that Holmes is no genius, running rigid duct for a bath exhaust fan isn't the only way to do it correctly. 

In 10 years of remodel, I haven't come across one bath vent fan that didn't use flex (if they vented it outside at all), and most of the 'vented' ones are just laid down at the nearest soffit vent. Now can that cause mold in an attic? Possibly, but not likely if the attic is properly ventilated. Now, can an improperly vented bathroom promote mildew / mold growth? Sure. Will using flex over rigid be that difference? Probably not.

While I hate Holmes' arrogant demeanor, I can't really call him a hack based off of that one example.


----------



## Tom Struble

Remodelor said:


> the 'vented' ones are just laid down at the nearest soffit vent. Now can that cause mold in an attic? Possibly, but not likely if the attic is properly ventilated.


ooo... that just ain't right,sucking and blowing at the same time:no:


----------



## concretemasonry

Holmes could never be qualified to be a certified Home Inspector according to the major associations and state registration requirements.

He is a just a showman and evidenced by his unique choice of clothes and jobs selected to be recorded (and edited). - Sort of like a DIY Bob Villa with no sophisticatiing "fluff".


----------



## festerized

I bet Holmes is a CT member, just saying. :whistling He may not post but I bet he wants too


----------



## TheBuildingFirm

concretemasonry said:


> Holmes could never be qualified to be a certified Home Inspector according to the major associations and state registration requirements.
> 
> He is a just a showman and evidenced by his unique choice of clothes and jobs selected to be recorded (and edited). - Sort of like a DIY Bob Villa with no sophisticatiing "fluff".


Funny enough I've had a couple realtors though my house this week. Two of them mentioned getting a "Holmes Home Inspection" before the sale. Apparently it's all the rage to have him come and inspect a house at 2x the cost of a certified inspector (NASHI etc.)


----------



## MikeGC

Holmes is a drama queen and a phony


----------



## katoman

As far as I can tell Mike Holmes is not a licenced home inspector. His site simply says that the inspections will be done by licenced inspectors. Then there is a link that you can apply for a job with him :laughing:

He is not a licenced carpenter either. This irks me to no end. He insults my trade. Mike should just stand there and blab. Keep your hands off the tools. 

One blog said he was 'working towards his certificate'. ya, right. Don't hold your breath on that one, or him getting his home inspection licence either.

What a wannabee. Jack the hack, master of nothing.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Here we go again, with everyone putting Holmes down, near as I can tell, because _he's good at what he does._ Come on guys. He's an entertainer; recognize that and that he's one of the few who can make our trades actually look interesting to the layman.

If he was a master tradesman, he wouldn't be on TV. But even though some of his practices aren't exactly the best, I give him a lot of credit for raising consumer awareness of how badly wrong you can go by hiring the wrong guy, and generally how things should be done to even come close to legal and safe.

Do I detect some sour grapes here? :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The only thing I like about him, are the cute outfits he wears.

Other then that, he can go piss up a rope.


----------



## Dan_Watson

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only thing I like about him, are the cute outfits he wears.
> 
> Other then that, he can go piss up a rope.


His female employees are always good looking.


----------



## katoman

Tinstaafl said:


> Here we go again, with everyone putting Holmes down, near as I can tell, because _he's good at what he does._ Come on guys. He's an entertainer; recognize that and that he's one of the few who can make our trades actually look interesting to the layman.
> 
> If he was a master tradesman, he wouldn't be on TV. But even though some of his practices aren't exactly the best, I give him a lot of credit for raising consumer awareness of how badly wrong you can go by hiring the wrong guy, and generally how things should be done to even come close to legal and safe.
> 
> Do I detect some sour grapes here? :whistling


No argument with that Tin. Mike has done well to bring to light the dangers to the HO of hiring hacks. On one interview he tells the HO to always ask to see the tradesmans' licence. 

But he doesn't have one.

Like I said he can oversee or whatever, just don't pass yourself off as a carpenter. It offends me. Lots of guys have spent four years apprenticing and then another six years or so getting good at their trade, and Mike just walks in and pretends to be a carpenter.

I take offense to anything that demeans my trade. I think the other tradesmen here feel the same way. Mike promotes always using licenced trades. But he doesn't give the same respect to carpentry.

Sorry, no slack for him. Now he's doing the same thing in home inspections. Wonder how the guys who went to school and have 10 years building experience (as Mike himself says) feel about him faking that too.


----------



## Inner10

katoman said:


> No argument with that Tin. Mike has done well to bring to light the dangers to the HO of hiring hacks. On one interview he tells the HO to always ask to see the tradesmans' licence.
> 
> But he doesn't have one.
> 
> Like I said he can oversee or whatever, just don't pass yourself off as a carpenter. It offends me. Lots of guys have spent four years apprenticing and then another six years or so getting good at their trade, and Mike just walks in and pretends to be a carpenter.
> 
> I take offense to anything that demeans my trade. I think the other tradesmen here feel the same way. Mike promotes always using licenced trades. But he doesn't give the same respect to carpentry.
> 
> Sorry, no slack for him. Now he's doing the same thing in home inspections. Wonder how the guys who went to school and have 10 years building experience (as Mike himself says) feel about him faking that too.


Geeze did he screw your wife or something?

Its a freakin tv show, he never shuts up about asking for licenses, insurance, references and doing everything in his power to ensure people don't hire hacks.

I've only seen a few episodes but when does he pretend to be a carpenter? When does he insult carpenters? 

As far as I can see he hires other experts to do work and he oversees it. 

He doesn't bid against you, he doesn't rub your tooth brush on his testicles while you are sleeping, whats the problem?


----------



## Chris Johnson

They are only showing the worst of the worst projects on the show, not all contractors are as bad as he says, mind you, a majority of the shows he has no idea how the project came together the way it did, I mean, he claims the contractor did it wrong, but was it wrong or was it okay when it was done originally? There have been a few shows where the people were out and out screwed by someone, but we don't know the job budget, what was included, etc. etc.

At the end of the day it's entertainment

The one thing I really don't like...everyone now wants mold resistant drywall!!!! When they ask me...I tell them they watch too much TV cause I know where those comments come from.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Now everyone asks...who's that guy with Chris Johnson?


----------



## extramile

Watching the crew tear out drywall and lino etc without proper dust masks pisses me of. The premise of the show is education and therefore it should be their obligation to provide people with the right info to know when to call in the pros. There are so many harmful things in the average older house the ' some guards may have beeen removed blaa bla' disclaimer. What about asbestos?


----------



## KenPierson

*Are you kidding?*

Are you kidding with the dust mask thing? You make it sound like people shouldn't do jack without a mask. If you are that affraid of things maybe this line of work isn't what you really do or you should find something else to do. 

They have enough sense to know what's new and what's old. As a matter of fact his the one that's got people scared stiff of the stuff.


----------



## extramile

Ignorant contractors like you are responsible for the stupid laws we have to live up to because you cant take care of your employees health and welfare. You probably call them pussies when they complain. Im dying from a disease called alveolitis caused by this and yea i should work in another job but who the hell would hire me with ruined lungs


----------



## TNTRenovate

extramile said:


> Ignorant contractors like you are responsible for the stupid laws we have to live up to because you cant take care of your employees health and welfare. You probably call them pussies when they complain. Im dying from a disease called alveolitis caused by this and yea i should work in another job but who the hell would hire me with ruined lungs


I agree with you to a point, but how many contractors smoke, chew and abuse there bodies in a number of other ways. I don't think health is the first thing on most contractors minds.

We should all be responsible for our own health. We should also have thick enough skin to be in this business. I don't know how many times I went to get some gloves for demo and half the crew gave me a hard time. I took it, moved on and protected myself with out regard to peer pressure. Your health is YOUR responsibility.


----------



## Leo G

extramile said:


> Ignorant contractors like you are responsible for the stupid laws we have to live up to because you cant take care of your employees health and welfare. You probably call them pussies when they complain. Im dying from a disease called alveolitis caused by this and yea i should work in another job but who the hell would hire me with ruined lungs


You sound like the nanny state. Waa waa protect me from myself.

An employer is required to keep you safe and from harms way. The rest should be up to you. If you don't want to breath in excess dust wear a mask. But the employer shouldn't be able to force you to wear it. You should want to wear it to protect your own health.

The only time the employer should be responsible if they hid it from you intentionally.

As far as insurance companies go, if you wore a helmet, a respirator and thick protective clothing 24/7 they probably would still be unsatisfied :blink:


----------



## POOLMANinCT

jarvis design said:


> Turned on "holmes inspections" and watched some "pro" install an exhaust fan...all wrong!! Used insulated corrugated hose which reduces the fans performance by at least 25%, then has a 90 degree bend, right off the fan, further reducing the performance by another 25-50%.
> 
> If that wasn't bad enough, they used the same corrugated hose to exhasut the kitchen range hood.
> 
> And this my friends, is how mike holmes "makes it right"!!


i caught a re-run episode, he used ditra for a shower floor. oh well, its good tv.


----------



## POOLMANinCT

katoman said:


> As far as I can tell Mike Holmes is not a licenced home inspector. His site simply says that the inspections will be done by licenced inspectors. Then there is a link that you can apply for a job with him :laughing:
> 
> He is not a licenced carpenter either. This irks me to no end. He insults my trade. Mike should just stand there and blab. Keep your hands off the tools.
> 
> One blog said he was 'working towards his certificate'. ya, right. Don't hold your breath on that one, or him getting his home inspection licence either.
> 
> What a wannabee. Jack the hack, master of nothing.


im sure he is a donation away from being grandfathered!


----------



## TNTRenovate

SAW.co said:


> The only problem I have with Holmes is that he forces the HO guard up to the point to ware they feel if they are not getting Mike Holmes they are getting screwed.
> And further more I watch that show the people he helps he does for free cause they couldn't afford a real contractor to begin with. Thats what got them into trouble in the first place going with the lowest bid they could find...
> Holmes does give reputable contractors a bad rap.


It's not FREE. Do a little research and you will find that his time is FREE, Holmes pays his people, but all other trades are paid at a discounted rate, and the HO usually pays for materials (again at a large discount). Also, it's not always the lowest bid. It's mostly episodes where the mid to high bid got the job. Some are about the low baller, but usually the HO pays 2-3x's the original quote. It really has more to do with the HO asking more questions and being educated. I cannot slam Holmes for what he does. There are some things that could be done better, but remember they are in Canada, not here. So laws and codes are different, and it is a TV show. I actually think that it has elevated the HO's to expect the unexpected. That in order to do it right there will be more cost involved.


----------



## GO Remodeling

I rarely watch home improvement shows. But they owe the public to demonstrate the correct way to do things. Why? Because when a HO sees the tv show it legitimatizes the methods used--even if it's done wrong. Now we have to educate the public that the tv personality did it wrong. And who do you think they will believe? Big tv star or contractor with years of experience.

The only show I watch is Hometime :thumbup: If they make a mistake, the admit it and show why it needs to be redone.


----------



## TNTRenovate

olzo55 said:


> I rarely watch home improvement shows. But they owe the public to demonstrate the correct way to do things. Why? Because when a HO sees the tv show it legitimatizes the methods used--even if it's done wrong. Now we have to educate the public that the tv personality did it wrong. And who do you think they will believe? Big tv star or contractor with years of experience.
> 
> The only show I watch is Hometime :thumbup: If they make a mistake, the admit it and show why it needs to be redone.


Just a thought, your "correct way", may not be my "correct way", but both are good ways to do it.

We also cannot expect the shows to be perfect, when we ourselves are not perfect...expect for DirtyWhiteBoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I watched a company put a furnace in a garage today, the first thing I thought of was, Holmes would explode. Freekin canucks....


----------



## TNTRenovate

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I watched a company put a furnace in a garage today, the first thing I thought of was, Holmes would explode. Freekin canucks....


I wouldn't want a furnace in my garage if I lived in Canada. They warm up their cars in them, and it would pull in toxic gases. Why is that bad that he would explode. I think I would too. Seems a dumb place to put it, if you ask me.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TNTSERVICES said:


> I wouldn't want a furnace in my garage if I lived in Canada. They warm up their cars in them, and it would pull in toxic gases. Why is that bad that he would explode. I think I would too. Seems a dumb place to put it, if you ask me.


Totally agree. I was able to sell closing/sealing the closet and opening a doorway through the brick. An extra $1200 for me. Holmes is just the first thing I thought of when I seen it. Most of his episodes are about co2 gas in garages, it gets so redundant. I wish I could get those blue studs, that would be an easy sell.


----------



## GO Remodeling

TNT, 

Sorry, tv shows don't get a pass when they give out inaccurate info. They have staff that should research how things should be installed.


----------



## I Mester

olzo55 said:


> TNT,
> 
> Sorry, tv shows don't get a pass when they give out inaccurate info. They have staff that should research how things should be installed.


better off show nothing at all then show people the wrong way. cuz the uneducated homeowner automaticaly assumes its correct because " i saw it on tv"


----------



## Tom Struble

i'm watching all you brilliant minds here on a ''tv''....truly inspirational too i must say


----------



## TNTRenovate

olzo55 said:


> TNT,
> 
> Sorry, tv shows don't get a pass when they give out inaccurate info. They have staff that should research how things should be installed.


Sorry, but your opinion on inaccurate info may not be someone else's. I give screws as an example. Holmes screws everything, people on here have argued both sides and both sides have their points, but when it comes down to it, he is not giving inaccurate info, just his opinion on the subject. He also states in his show that this is how he THINKS it should be done. We are all entitled to our opinion.

I would agree if the information was major or could injure someone, but I have yet to see that on shows like HOH, Hometime, TOH...and the like.


----------



## TNTRenovate

ISM37 said:


> better off show nothing at all then show people the wrong way. cuz the uneducated homeowner automaticaly assumes its correct because " i saw it on tv"


If you guys don't know how to sell the right way, and can't overcome a tv show, the McDonald's down the street is hiring. Maybe it's time for a career change. I have never lost a job or had a customer tell me I was wrong because I didn't do it like they saw it on TV.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

The Holmes on Homes show has done a lot for the general publics expectation of what should and should not be done.

Like me I'm sure many of you pros out there have seen a spike in the TV DRAMMA side of the show picking up.

I think about 18 months ago the show went Big Business and now it's about product placement shots and pitching a few select products.

In the last show it looks like he has dumped Ditra and is now installing Durval and after watching his shows for years I have never seen him flood test one shower or even mention it as required. That's a joke.

Don't even get me started on helping out for articles in his magazine. Do yourself a favour and ask his writers to do their own copy and ask Mike how it should be done. At least I'm still on the free magazine bandwagon and his staff mail me out every new issue. :thumbup:

Regardless of my opinion and yours in the big picture he is spreading awareness of a lack of tradespeople and the fact that our building codes SUCK. They do.

That's a good thing. The Dramma I could live with out but I will settle for more people wanting inspections and over building. Those are my kind of clients.


----------



## GO Remodeling

TNT,

Watch tech dawgs video with the woman installing a mud bed. See anything wrong there? Screws vs nails is a minor example. With the money they make on these shows, they should be accurate (to code, to standards).


----------



## hdavis

TNTSERVICES said:


> Actually, if you watch the show he often says that it may not be his way, but it's a way. I hear this a lot from people who don't watch his show that much or watch it with am agenda.


I only watched a couple in his first year.


----------



## Walter Secore

Mike is a blow hard, overkill dumb ass. If your a home owner get a couple of bids and do your homework and you won't have to worry about getting screwed.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Walter Secore said:


> Mike is a blow hard, overkill dumb ass. If your a home owner get a couple of bids and do your homework and you won't have to worry about getting screwed.


That's funny you sound like that blow hard, overkill dumbass you just referenced.

I love it when people bag on others who do too good of a job. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Other than this Old House, he's the best construction show on tv, imo. He is a blow hard. , and seems like kind of a douche, bit for the most part, he does a good job, and promotes using legit contractors. Just doesn't go into detail on cost, but its TELEVISION! That's. His job. Don't watch it you don't like it. I have watched a few times, not that bad. His french drains aren't up to par, imo, from what I saw.


----------



## Walter Secore

What he does works on tv.not in the real world. You sound like. One of those guys that nail there customers with add ons because you think you got them bent over barrel


----------



## Jaws

I would also keep in mind he's on TV for HOs, not us. Just entertainment. Yall get riled up to easy.


----------



## Jaws

Walter Secore said:


> What he does works on tv.not in the real world. You sound like. One of those guys that nail there customers with add ons because you think you got them bent over barrel


Are you speaking to me?


----------



## Walter Secore

No not you


----------



## Walter Secore

Lol jaws


----------



## Walter Secore

I just laugh when I watch his show 
, he says to ho your door is stuck mmmmm we are going to have to gut the whole house to fix that.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Walter Secore said:


> What he does works on tv.not in the real world. You sound like. One of those guys that nail there customers with add ons because you think you got them bent over barrel


You do realize he is on TV?

How do you know what I sound like? If my customers want the best I give it to them. I give them the best that they can afford. And most of the time I go the extra mile with out charging.

I would say that you need to worry about yourself more than others, here, or on TV.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Walter Secore said:


> I just laugh when I watch his show
> , he says to ho your door is stuck mmmmm we are going to have to gut the whole house to fix that.


And he laughs all the way to the bank...


----------



## BC Carpenter

hdavis said:


> I don't trust contractors or subs either, except for the subs I've hired many times. That's like asking me to trust a new hire guy working for me I don't know well. The bottom line is, when people get in money trouble, they look for a pile they can snag. Some will try to snag it any way they can.


I agree with that, and that's why I enjoy business with repeat customers or referrals. I just generally don't completely trust people I don't know, contractor or homeowner, right off the bat, hence getting a deposit, etc. 

I've had a GC try and screw me out of a final payment, or dealt with others who are magically suddenly hard to get ahold of now that the job is done, however they were always available when you were getting their job done for them.

Sure there are bad contractors out there that will take advantage of those they feel they can, however there are also various individuals out there who will take advantage of a hardworking contractor if they think they can get away with it, and I hear those stories more than I do the other way around.

I find Holmes show entertaining, and good to educate the public of how much is involved in this work and the benefits of hiring real trades people. The downside to the show IMO is it doesn't give a realistic view of a relationship between HO and contractor (where the HO is paying for everything and there is a budget). If he came to my place and redid everything for free or at a fraction of the cost he'd be my hero too LOL.


----------



## Jaws

Walter, you haven't been around long. TNT (rob) is NOT a chit bag that change orders his clients for no reason, if my time watching his posts counts for anything. Don't jump to conclusions. I've butted heads with him many times, but have learned a lot from him as well.

Like I said, my big hang up with Holmes is the hollier than thou attitude and the never going into costs. But HOs love him, that's his demographic. Its tv, he's not an instructor, he's an entertainer.

My question, would you rather have your clients watching. Flip this Chit Hole or Holmes? At least he advocates licensed and certified contractors.


----------



## Walter Secore

TNT jump on me first because I called mike a blow hard. Sorry TNT. I just don't like the guy that much.


----------



## Jaws

Walter Secore said:


> TNT jump on me first because I called mike a blow hard. Sorry TNT. I just don't like the guy that much.


 Hey, its cool. We are used to ruffling each others feathers :thumbsup:

Stick around. Its a great place, I have learned a lot from these guys :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis

Jaws said:


> My question, would you rather have your clients watching. Flip this Chit Hole or Holmes? At least he advocates licensed and certified contractors.



Flip this chit hole, where everything goes wrong. That's a piece of real life. Comes in at triple budget and way off schedule.


----------



## Jaws

hdavis said:


> Flip this chit hole, where everything goes wrong. That's a piece of real life. Comes in at triple budget and way off schedule.


:laughing::laughing:

I assume your joking :clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Walter Secore said:


> TNT jump on me first because I called mike a blow hard. Sorry TNT. I just don't like the guy that much.


Gotta protect my boy, he won't start his own account here. :laughing:

No issues brother, but if you have only seen a few shows and expectations were that it was a 123 on remodeling, it's not a great show. But like Jaws said, it's a show. A show that does the most good IMO, but also has several negatives.

I don't like the fact that he doesn't discuss price more often. There have been a handful of episodes that he went into cost and often says how much it would cost if it was being paid for, but it's not a sticking point for the show.

I also don't like the way he bags on ways that are acceptable and would pass inspection just because he thinks it's not up to his snuff. I have often said to my wife, that what he is doing is nice, but not necessary and their is no way that he would do that on a normal job without a change order and extra cash.


----------



## Walter Secore

It's better then any other DIY show out there. It's the best of the bad


----------



## Jaws

Unfortunatley, Johnny B HO doesn't want to watch a show that says their basement remodel is going to be 6 figures!


----------



## bloop

Why does his little apprentice have to act and speak just like him? I only watch the show because I'm hoping that guy will become buried in a collapse. I like Mike and his daughter easy on the eyes.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Walter Secore said:


> It's better then any other DIY show out there. It's the best of the bad


I would agree with that.

I know that I am going to get bagged on this one, but This Old House used to show you dollar for dollar expenses that went into construction and renovation. They showed you how things really should be done with real contractors. Norm Abrams, Reilly, and many others. Those men were true craftsman who loved their trade and did things the right way.:thumbsup:

But pretty much every home show is terrible from our perspective.


----------



## Jaws

Yeah, I liked Shawn. He was on the three or so I watched, my wife watches the show sometimes and the new dude is the biggest douche, imo. But my wife watches the show. She is a HO, and wonders why I don't wear overalls and why her master bath took me two months! Lol


----------



## Jaws

TNTSERVICES said:


> I would agree with that.
> 
> I know that I am going to get bagged on this one, but This Old House used to show you dollar for dollar expenses that went into construction and renovation. They showed you how things really should be done with real contractors. Norm Abrams, Reilly, and many others. Those men were true craftsman who loved their trade and did things the right way.:thumbsup:
> 
> But pretty much every home show is terrible from our perspective.


No bagging here, Tom Silva and especially Norm are awesome! Too many commercials and too short but I still watch!


----------



## TNTRenovate

Jaws said:


> Yeah, I liked Shawn. He was on the three or so I watched, my wife watches the show sometimes and the new dude is the biggest douche, imo. But my wife watches the show. She is a HO, and wonders why I don't wear overalls and why her master bath took me two months! Lol


I actually have looked at overalls. I love my pockets! I just couldn't pull off the wife beaters.


----------



## Jaws

I wore overalls when I was banging nails or welding full time, loved em.

When I went to work for a GC he asked me to wear something else. Lol


----------



## Jaws

TNTSERVICES said:


> I actually have looked at overalls. I love my pockets! I just couldn't pull off the wife beaters.


Or the chain and ear ring :laughing:


----------



## BC Carpenter

Yeah I like TOH as well. Just seems realistic compared to all those other shows. You can tell the guys really do know what they're doing, have been doing it for years and years- and what they show is realistic and affordable solutions and improvements. 

Probably not as exciting though for teh viewing public as HOH.


----------



## Walter Secore

Norm is the man. Got to the website duluthtrading.com for work clothes. Firehouse pants lifetime warrantee


----------



## Jaws

Love Daluth. Wear their FOM every day work shirts except in dead of summer.


----------



## Walter Secore

The firehouse pants are heavy and hot in the summer but I live in the cold north so are summer last for about 3 days every other year lol


----------



## thecabinetguy

"A 90 degree bend, right off the fan"? Even a simpleton could tell you that would reduce the air flow significantly! Was there a structural reason for that?


----------



## thecabinetguy

TNTSERVICES said:


> I would agree with that.
> 
> I know that I am going to get bagged on this one, but This Old House used to show you dollar for dollar expenses that went into construction and renovation. They showed you how things really should be done with real contractors. Norm Abrams, Reilly, and many others. Those men were true craftsman who loved their trade and did things the right way.:thumbsup:
> 
> But pretty much every home show is terrible from our perspective.


Gotta say, I agree with you too...


----------



## sunkist

well i have seen the show and all i can say is never hire a contractor north of the border, thay cant build c$%p, roofs, basments, no idea!. thankfully mike holmes is on the job, home of the blank c/k book reno.


----------



## JT Wood

sunkist said:


> well i have seen the show and all i can say is never hire a contractor north of the border, thay cant build c$%p, roofs, basments, no idea!. thankfully mike holmes is on the job, home of the blank c/k book reno.


Nice

*edit* 
Basements


----------



## TheItalian204

robert666 said:


> I became a contractor after having work done on my rental and my own home. The rental is in a so called poor area and I needed a complete roof shingle tearoff and replacement cost me $1,200. My wife actually hired the contractor to do the work. I hate doing roofs and i was too busy working on new home construction in another city. I called the same company to come to my own house and I needed a roof replacement on a section of roof less than 1/2 the size of my rental house. The estimate was $3,800. The difference was location of the house. My own house is in a so called rich area. I haven't trusted a contractor since. I do all of my own work because guys like you think you are so high and mighty. I would rather have mike Holmes work on my house than you!


From what it seems you have some sort of a mental issue...Obviously I am not going to charge single mom of 5 living in poor area same as rich guy making 500.000 a year. Simply because rich guy can afford paying for quality,poor people can't but that doesnt make them any less human.

Good luck with your construction experience,sounds like you have it all figured.

P.s. first I wanted to tell you to get lost,but from view of things you are already lost anyway. One post a-hole.


----------



## carpenter123

When Holmes on Homes first went on the air it was a really cool show. It was something new and I think it was the kick off point for a lot of renovation shows ( ex, diy disasters, income property, property brothers etc) 
Now it's all about him and how awesome he is. His hands must kill from how hard he pats himself on the back. Ever notice how when it comes to " the reveal ", he always says, " I had to do this, I had to do that". But he never did any of it, his tradesmen did. He never gives credit to his workers, only himself. Maybe it doesnt matter anyone because his right hand man is the biggest "Yes Man" there is on tv. His first right hand man was good for the show, dont remember his name. He's not on the show anymore though, but I bet he branched out to start his own gig.


----------



## carpenter123

forgot to mention...there is one thing about holmes on homes i still like...his socks haha. got a pair a few years ago in my stocking at xmas and there still going strong.


----------



## TNTRenovate

carpenter123 said:


> He never gives credit to his workers, only himself.
> 
> 
> His first right hand man was good for the show, dont remember his name. He's not on the show anymore though, but I bet he branched out to start his own gig.


Actually that is completely false. In most of the reveals his main crew is there. While he does the walk through in the end they all come in and I can't count how many times he gives them credit. I don't know how many shows I have seen him and his guys crack open a few brews with the client at the end of the show.


And yes, his first site supervisor left to start his own company. I believe Shawn has a dumpster business.


----------



## TNTRenovate

FreedomBuilders said:


> Success always seems to got to the head or the waistline...sometimes both :laughing:


What's up Shawn! Haven't seen you here in a long time! How are things up in Rockford?


----------



## FreedomBuilders

TNTSERVICES said:


> What's up Shawn! Haven't seen you here in a long time! How are things up in Rockford?


Hey Rob, G'day!
Fair to midland as of this moment. Have a couple of 'related' other business ventures in the works. 
I suggested someone to give you a call late last year. You were closer to them they I was. Don't recall the name of them though. I think it was a basement job.


----------



## Sparky1992

katoman said:


> No argument with that Tin. Mike has done well to bring to light the dangers to the HO of hiring hacks. On one interview he tells the HO to always ask to see the tradesmans' licence.
> 
> But he doesn't have one.
> 
> Like I said he can oversee or whatever, just don't pass yourself off as a carpenter. It offends me. Lots of guys have spent four years apprenticing and then another six years or so getting good at their trade, and Mike just walks in and pretends to be a carpenter.
> 
> I take offense to anything that demeans my trade. I think the other tradesmen here feel the same way. Mike promotes always using licenced trades. But he doesn't give the same respect to carpentry.
> 
> Sorry, no slack for him. Now he's doing the same thing in home inspections. Wonder how the guys who went to school and have 10 years building experience (as Mike himself says) feel about him faking that too.


Most states do not require carpenters to have a "license", any type of builder for that matter. All they require is that the company has a contractors license to cover the company for liabilities, but not each carpenter, framer or any associated with the actual structure.


----------

